

Improving WebKit's Web Inspector - tlrobinson
http://blog.bogojoker.com/2009/10/improving-the-web-inspector/

======
jpcx01
Changes hugely appreciated. Firefox on mac has become a pig. But I keep using
it because of firebug (which has tons of features still lacking in web
inspector). These changes bring things closer, but not quite enough.

We need an "edit" button (to edit html text). Plz

------
jmtame
huge improvement! i'd say it's almost up to par with firebug (which makes
firefox practically useless to me except for the purpose of testing)

a few suggestions:

\- replace the light blue with the yellow (or maybe purple) highlight when
you're traversing over DOM elements in the "inspect" mode

\- stick the search button at the top of the bar, or create a shortcut for it
so i can use it quickly and easily

\- yeah, nice move on getting rid of rgb values

~~~
apinstein
FYI Mac OS X has a configurable highlight color in the Appearance system
preference pane... he's probably (or should be) using that.

~~~
godDLL
He's not. I have mine set to lime-ish green, but the highlights are still
blue.

------
geoffb
Welcome improvements, for sure. I've been using WebKit (Safari, specifically)
as my main development browser after abandoning FF some weeks ago and these
additions address many of my migration annoyances. RGB colors and easily added
CSS selectors are huge.

If we could get default rendering of XML and JSON documents (like the JSONView
add-on provides for FF) I would be a very happy camper.

------
m0digital
I've always used the latest WebKit nightlies to get the latest Inspector
updates.

I've moved over to Chrome for OSX last week and haven't looked back. Whats
nice about updates to the Inspector is that they'll be in Chrome as well.

IMO, Chrome now has the best of both worlds: Faster/better browsing (I like
the tabs on top) experience and superb inspector.

------
peoplerock
JSON highlighting... at last. It's like someone finally _cares_ about
providing an inspector for daily use!

